# sks stock blank or template?



## berserker336 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi, Ive got a norinco sks with mangled furniture. I want to replace the stock, but dont like the looks of the origional and I dont want the synthetic crapco (haha) stuff. I really like the laminate thumbhole fajen stock, but its discontinued. So is there a pre routed blanks available, or a routing template so I can build one myself? Ive got access to a plethora of woodworking equipment.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

berserker336 said:


> Hi, Ive got a norinco sks with mangled furniture. I want to replace the stock, but dont like the looks of the origional and I dont want the synthetic crapco (haha) stuff. I really like the laminate thumbhole fajen stock, but its discontinued. So is there a pre routed blanks available, or a routing template so I can build one myself? Ive got access to a plethora of woodworking equipment.


A specific template or plan probably isn't available. Replacement (original equipment) wooden stocks can be purchased from Cheaper Than Dirt: http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/
Otherwise, buy one of the many books about stock-making, and follow the general directions. The SKS came with a birch stock, and a birch stock blank or thick board shouldn't be too hard to find, nor should it be particularly expensive.
I keep thinking about converting an SKS to a "bull-pup" carbine by removing its wood and replacing it with an extruded-aluminum, "U"-shaped piece of channel stock. Maybe try that.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I put a Tapco stock on my Norinco You can get them to fit with or without the bayonet and will fit the standard box mag, the SKS extended or like mine the ones that use AK mags. There's a pic in the pic forum (Link)


----------



## berserker336 (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! If I could get the polish honor guard stock in good condition for cheap, id be happy. But really, id like a pistol grip or thumbhole on the stock. I guess im just going to have to manually record the barrel, receiver, crossmember dimensions etc. I definately should read up on stuff. Devil's Johnson, is that one of the norinco sks-d's? if so do you go the original stock for it?


----------

